# want new graphic card



## harbakshsingh (May 21, 2014)

i have a budget of Rs.7000, I've ddr3 motherboard, i currently have nvidia gt 610 2gb synergy edition,
please suggest a good graphic card


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

Sapphire R7 250 1GB -7000.


----------



## harbakshsingh (May 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire R7 250 1GB -7000.



Can it be used with intel i3 3220?
On ga h61m ds2 motherboard?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> Can it be used with intel i3 3220?
> On ga h61m ds2 motherboard?



definitely.


----------



## adityak469 (May 22, 2014)

this is not the right place , it should be in hardware>graphics cards.
Anyway, get a R7 250X by increasing your budget around .5k. A R7 250 is weak for new games that are coming out.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> this is not the right place , it should be in hardware>graphics cards.
> Anyway, get a R7 250X by increasing your budget around .5k. A R7 250 is weak for new games that are coming out.



Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -8450.


----------



## adityak469 (May 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -8450.



if you use FK for prices i pity you 

 *mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-250x-1gb-ddr5.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2014)

Guys, please don't just jumn in and start posting. OP hasn'e even posted the PC's config and mentioned his PSU knowing which is absolutely necessary before suggesting a graphic card.
 [MENTION=282344]harbakshsingh[/MENTION]; please answer these questions-

> Post your full config.

> Which PSU do you have?

< What monitor do you have?


----------



## harbakshsingh (May 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Guys, please don't just jumn in and start posting. OP hasn'e even posted the PC's config and mentioned his PSU knowing which is absolutely necessary before suggesting a graphic card.
> [MENTION=282344]harbakshsingh[/MENTION]; please answer these questions-
> 
> > Post your full config.
> ...



i dont know the psu i will check and tell you

i have windows 7 64 bit 
1. Intel i3 3200 3.3ghz processor
2. 4 gb ram
3. Zotac nvidia gt 610 synergy edition graphic card 2gb
4. Ga h61m ds2 motherboard
monitor-Acer S190HQL 1366X768


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 23, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> i dont know the psu i will check and tell you
> 
> i have windows 7 64 bit
> 1. Intel i3 3200 3.3ghz processor
> ...



Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -10,260.


----------

